# محاضرات في تصميم الكباري (محاضرات قيمة)



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هي عبارة عن 30 محاضرة قيمة جدا فيها شرح تفصيلية للجميع الاجزاء الكباري وكيفية تصميمها

علي الرابط


http://web.eng.fiu.edu/~prieto/HighwayBridges.htm

اتمني لكم الفائدة


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (22 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali992 (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على ما أفتدنا به 
بارك الله بك و بوالديك و رزقكم و جميع المسلمين الجنة


----------



## م الجراني (26 أبريل 2010)

*باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## طوكر (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي دفع الله وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## africano800 (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سارية عثمان (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم م.دفع الله.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 مايو 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer ghaly (2 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## نصرالدين قسم السيد (3 مايو 2010)

المحاضرات قيمة ومفيدة شكرا لك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 مايو 2010)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبداللة السناري (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 يوليو 2010)

*باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م قاسم محمد (2 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يوليو 2010)

* باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا​
*​


----------



## MOHMED NAWAI (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ياباشمهندس ويارب دايما للامام


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 يوليو 2010)

امين امين امين


----------



## سيمو2088 (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رسالة الى الاخ العزيز الفاضل المهندس ابو بكر 
جزاكم الله الف مليون خير على ماتبذلوه لمساعدة الاخوة المهندسين وسدد الله خطاكم وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء 
انا مهندس تصميم طرق واوقات كثيرة احتاج الى قطاعات عرضية تصميمية typical cross section 
جزالك الله خيرا لو تكرمت ممكن تحمل ملفات اتوكاد على المنتدى لهذه القطاعات انواع مختلفة وعروض مختلفة 
وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط غير موجود


----------



## lutfi salha (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ياسر سالمان (23 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط غير موجود ... الاخ دفع الله حمدان جدو ياريت يتم رفع المحاضرات مرة اخرى


----------



## odwan (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خيراً
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammed ewis (24 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ياسر سالمان (30 أغسطس 2010)

مرة اخرى الرابط مش شغال ياريت يتم رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

lin; do not work please another link thank you


----------



## thaher (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## sea2007 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*مرة اخرى الرابط مش شغال ياريت يتم رفعه مرة اخرى على موقع اخر*​


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل نرجو رابط فعال


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عرفه السيد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هيثم تبد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك يا باشمندس 
واود ان اترحم على استاذنا المهندس صلاح وهدان الذى صمم 80% من كبارى السعودية
اللهم ارحمة بواسع رحمتك وادخلة جنتك مع الصدقين والشهداء


----------



## eng man eng (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ حمدان الرابط لا يعمل نرجو الافادة


----------



## zezo one (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يااخي


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد خميس الجرف (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نفع الله قلبك الكريم بعلمك الواسع


----------



## hany_meselhey (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ولكن الرابط لايعمل*​


----------



## فتح الرحمن محمد ع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم دولونى على جامعة سودانية بها ماجستير فى نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 2010-2011


----------



## فتح الرحمن محمد ع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

تعتبر هندسة المساحة بالنسبة لبقية أقسام الهندسة مثل الملح فى الطعام لا تحس بأهميته حتى تفتقده


----------



## فتح الرحمن محمد ع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

أريد برنامج لتحويل نواتج scannersإلى نص


----------



## فتح الرحمن محمد ع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السعادة فى رضا الرحمن والعاقل من شغلته عيوبه عن عيوب غيره


----------



## فتح الرحمن محمد ع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده والمهاجر من هجر المعاصى


----------



## فتح الرحمن محمد ع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

أحفظ الله يحفظك


----------



## فتح الرحمن محمد ع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدى وحبيبى رسول الله وعلى آله وصحب وسلم


----------



## تعزي1 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتح الرحمن محمد ع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

كن مع الله يكن الله معك وأزرع الحير تحصده


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 أغسطس 2011)

رابط اخر للمحاضرات " المحاضرات من 20 -28 غير موجودة 
http://www.4shared.com/get/VLnc__L5/Design_of_Highway_Bridges.html
" للأمانة الرابط منقول من أحد المواقع "
Password : FromCivilEA


----------



## moaltj (20 أغسطس 2011)

فتح الرحمن محمد ع قال:


> السلام عليكم دولونى على جامعة سودانية بها ماجستير فى نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 2010-2011



جامعة الخرطوم وجامعة السودان وانصحك بهما فقط


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------

